#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-08
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-09
<septox> .
<sovo> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<septox> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-10
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> j'ai envoyé un mail au sujet de ce que je voulais aborder
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-11
<chance-limbe> 28.8 kbps 	dial-up 	 33.6 kbps 	dial-up 	 49 kbps 	YOU 	 53.3 kbps 	dial-up 	 56 kbps 	ISDN 	 128 kbps 	ISDN 	 384 kbps 	DSL 	 768 kbps 	DSL 	 1000 kbps 	DSL 	 1500 kbps 	DSL/T1/Cable Modem 	
<chance-limbe> that is for upload speed
<swiss-michel> hello
<chance-limbe> and for down load speed i ahve
<chance-limbe> 28.8 kbps 	dial-up 	 33.6 kbps 	dial-up 	 53.3 kbps 	dial-up 	 56 kbps 	ISDN 	 128 kbps 	ISDN 	 135 kbps 	YOU 	 384 kbps 	DSL 	 768 kbps 	DSL 	 1000 kbps 	DSL 	 1500 kbps 	DSL/T1/Cable Modem 	
<chance-limbe> hello
<swiss-michel> chance: no you must only your speed
<chance-limbe> down load
<chance-limbe> 135 kbps
<swiss-michel> Upload Speed Test Result   Your current upload speed is:  198.00kbps
<chance-limbe> then upload
<chance-limbe> 49 kbps 	
<swiss-michel> ok
<swiss-michel> now you do the same with the ringo modem
<swiss-michel> so we can test it
<swiss-michel> this values can change
<swiss-michel> but they give an idea
<chance-limbe> ok
<swiss-michel> in the list important is: you
<swiss-michel> the other are only values
<swiss-michel> ok?
<swiss-michel> hello?
<swiss-michel> ongolaboy: do you have experiences with ring?
<swiss-michel> ringo sorry
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> swiss-michel: hi. I have used RINGO one year ago
<swiss-michel> hello ongolaboy: and what was your experiences ?
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc57267: bah voila. Je suppose que c'est hermann
 * ongolaBoy est willy manga dans une autre vie en passant ;). Note à hermann
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc57267: je t'ai demandé de venir ici parce que d'autres aussi pourraient t'aider si je ne suis pas dispo
<ongolaBoy> swiss-michel: their offer was very attractive at the beginning but with times, the quality of service is decreasing a lot
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc57267: si tu m'a lu jusque là, fait au moins un signe; même un bonjour
<swiss-michel> ongola..: mon intenton est de prendre 2 isp differents pour avoir une connection plus ou moins assure, je vais apporter alix board avec 2 cartes internet on board et avec pf-sense
<swiss-michel> faire que si une connectionne marche pas, il prend automatiquement a connection de l'uatre isp...
<ongolaBoy> ok, je vois... à mon avis dans ce cas est surtout la formule d'abonnement prise mais je ne conseille pas trop RINGO
<ongolaBoy> mieux vaut encore prendre ORANGE et MTN dans ce  cas
<swiss-michel> j'ai deja orange avec wimax, une technologie que je n'aime pas du tout
<swiss-michel> mtn offre quoi?
<ongolaBoy> la même chose également
<qwebirc57267> ok d'accord c'est bon
<qwebirc57267> j'y suis willy
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc57267: la prochaine fois songe à changer ton nickname
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc57267: je disais donc: soit tu fais un routage sur ta passerelle, soit tu utilises le proxy/cache sur la passerelle
<swiss-michel> j'ai achete des stick usb aver connection 3 g ici, est-ce que ca marche au cameroun?
<qwebirc57267> ok c'est bon
<swiss-michel> ici veut dire en suisse
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc57267: je te conseille d'utiliser la solution du proxy. c'est ce que j'utilisais à l'époque là-bas
<qwebirc57267> en parlant de connection c'est du wimax avec orange
<ongolaBoy> swiss-michel: je ne sais pas ; faudrait demander à d'autres
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc57267: ok, mais ça ne change rien à la configuration du réseau local
<qwebirc57267> oui c'est bien avec du proxy
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc57267: pour le faire donc, ton serveur est déjà sur internet; ça va. Donc maintenant , tu configures le proxy/cache et tu l'ouvres *uniquement* pour le réseau local
<qwebirc57267> pourquoi quand je tape sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; le message est de reconfigurer les interfaces reseaux
<qwebirc57267> le proxy est déjà configurer
<ongolaBoy> si ton proxy est donc configuré, ce sont les navigateurs des postes clients que tu dois un peu modifier
<ongolaBoy> c'est vrai qu'il y a la redirection transparente mais bon... comme tu as plein de postes qui ne bougent pas, c'est mieux que tu utilises la config manuelle
<qwebirc57267> en passant ayant installé la 9.10 j'ai fais fais une mise à jour en tapant apt-get dist-upgrade et ça marché
<ongolaBoy> moi je te conseille d'entrer en contact avec les gars d'ubuntu-cm qui sont à douala
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, c'est la 10.04 que tu devrais mettre sur ce serveur là, c mieux
<qwebirc57267> pourquoi justement apt-get dist-upgrade n'arrive pas à faire cette mise à jour du systeme automatiquement
<ongolaBoy> je n'ai pas la procédure en tête..
<ongolaBoy> tu as utilisé quoi pour installer: ubuntu desktop ou ubuntu-server ?
<qwebirc57267> ubuntu -server 9.10
<qwebirc57267> merci willy je me deplace pour un instant
<tnjulius> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius> bonjour ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: bonjour
<sovo> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-12
<chance-limbe> hello
<chance-limbe> are you there
<swiss-michel> hello
<swiss-michel> yes
<swiss-michel> so what the problem? no skype?
<chance-limbe> hello she is coming
<chance-limbe> the little acer is not receiving connection
<chance-limbe> it is the only computer with skype
<chance-limbe> hello
<chance-limbe> chanceline here
<swiss-michel> connection with wire or wireless?
<chance-limbe> now connection with wire
<chance-limbe> now i am in class with student
<chance-limbe> do you have any thing new or what?
<swiss-michel> i am just waiting for the material and i phone the airport for emmanuel but he does not pickup the phone
<chance-limbe> ok
<chance-limbe> emmanuel in douala or what
<swiss-michel> emmanuel fo airport, but just wait, i made a mail to issa for his mail
<chance-limbe> ok
<swiss-michel> ok if you go tomorrow in douala and meet him it would be ok
<swiss-michel> whaen do you have time today?
<chance-limbe> so i should go to the air port to meet him
<chance-limbe> from 2pm
<chance-limbe> i have time
<swiss-michel> ok wwe try to speak at 2 pm
<chance-limbe> ok
<chance-limbe> do you mean if i go to douala i should find out this man in air port
<chance-limbe> now i go to class so we speak 2pm
<swiss-michel> ok
<swiss-michel> ongolaboy: j'ai une question
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> swiss-michel: tu peux poser ta question ici
<swiss-michel> ok
<swiss-michel> j'aimerais fiare des cours moodle en ligne a cet effet, j'ai installe un serveur x2go avec dyndns: 1. question: es-tu interesse? si oui je t'en dis plus
<ongolaBoy> oui, mais je peux me consacrer à cela dans 2 mois. Moi même je dois mettre sur pied des plateformes d'enseignements ici dont une avec Moodle
<swiss-michel> on pourrait travailler ensemble, je voudrais que quelqes personnes testent le site
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux. à quel moment faut-il tester ?
<septox> je suis testeur
<swiss-michel> ok
<swiss-michel> tot d'abord un peu d'histoire:  j'ai fait des essais a bamenda il ya 2 a 3ans deja, et la reponse pour les cours en ligne etait trop longue (quelues minutes) c'est pourquoi j'utlise x2goil faut installer in x2go client
<swiss-michel> aller a la page http://www.x2go.org/fileadmin/doc/installation_x2go_ubuntu_en.html
<swiss-michel> et telecharger
<swiss-michel> Installing X2goclient (GTK)	3
<swiss-michel> apt-get install x2goclient-gtk
<swiss-michel> mais avant il faut changer la source.lists comme decrit dans la page x2go
<swiss-michel> http://www.x2go.org/fileadmin/doc/installation_x2go_ubuntu_en.html#1.Installation|outline
<swiss-michel> donc ca pour les machine ubuntu ou debian, mais ca marche aussi avec des clients windows or mac,
<swiss-michel> le mieux on fixe une date
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas pour moi pas avant la fin de la semaine prochaine
<swiss-michel> je voulais le faire du temps que je suis encore en suisse...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-07
<indy21> hi
<tnjulius> indy21: hi
<indy21> tnjulius: tu a résolu ton pb de sharepoint?
<tnjulius> partiellement! j'ai eu une mise à jour! mais elle resous le pb partiellement
<indy21> tnjulius: tu a déja utilisé openerp?
<tnjulius> installer oui!
<tnjulius> utilisé non!
<indy21> et kan tu installe tu configures ?
<tnjulius> certaines options basique! je l'ai fait une fois!
<tnjulius> les affaires de plan comptable et autres, je n'y connais rien
<indy21> parce ke je veu mettre la monnaie CFA la dedans
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-08
<indy21> hi
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bien voyagé?
<ongolaBoy> yes
 * indy21 réfléchit sur les questions qu'il va poser tt a l heure. any suggestion?
<indy21> bon un gar par au rdv de la formation la.
<Warrens> o|^_^|o
<ariabbas> ....
 * indy21 a rencontré le monsieur de la formation 
<indy21> je mettrais a jour le wiki plus tard
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-09
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> bjr
<indy21> njr
<Sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> salut
<Sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> ceux qui sont là peuvent me dire si http://photos.ndere.cm.refer.org/ se voient sans soucis chez eux ?
<Sovo> chez moi ca passe sans souci
<ongolaBoy> ok, merci
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: je ne te vois pas moi :p
<Warrens> slt Sovo, bienvenue parmi nous
<Sovo> jette ton fai
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: mais pourquoi tu tiens à me voir ? :) ce n'est pas mon album perso... et d'ailleurs même si ça l'était :D
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: ouais, et c'est dommage, si seulement ca avait ete tes tofs de vacances ... :-/
<Warrens> Sovo: jetter "la nouvelle page"? ti es fou?
<Sovo> gars c ta "nouvelle page" qui ndem
<Sovo> chez moi ca waka nooorrrr
<Warrens> tu veux dire que la main d'ecriture est movaise chez moi? :-?
<Sovo> la main d'ecriture ??
<Warrens> les services
<Sovo> je sais pas hoooo
<Warrens> ce ne sont pas les meme services(access internet...) qu'on recoit?
<Sovo> pk ca passe alors chez moi et pas chez toi ?
<Warrens> vous etes les grands freres nor massa, je sais moi?
<Sovo> aka c parceque tu ne payes pas tes factures
<Warrens> lool, cmnt tu as su?
<Sovo> je sais
 * Warrens espere  qu'un comminuty manager de "C" ne rode pas dans le coin :D
<Sovo> quant tu ne paye pas tes factures
<Sovo> c coe ca qu'on te traite
<Warrens> miagde!
 * Warrens espere que Sovo n'est pas un CM espoin de "C" B-)
<Sovo> qui sait
<Warrens> he! les bigs brothers sont partout now
<ongolaBoy> allez, direction la maison.. zoouuu !
<ongolaBoy> on se pince après
<william2006> salut !!!
<ongolaBoy> salut
<william2006> juste pour saluer la communaute le prchain rendez vous c'est quand ???
<ongolaBoy> prochain rdv ? pour ?
<ongolaBoy> si tu parles des réunions c'est chaque premier vendredi du mois
<william2006> comme today ???
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon cet espace est utilisé pour toutes les discussions qu'on peut avoir
<william2006> uniquement ???
<william2006> ok
<ongolaBoy> par exemple, rien ne t'a interdit de te retrouver ici ce soir
<ongolaBoy> lerimk: et william2006 c'est la même personne ?
<william2006> tu fait ds quoi ???
<william2006> non c'st deux ami!!!
<ongolaBoy> voilà moi https://launchpad.net/~manga-willy
<william2006> tu fait ds quoi ???
<william2006> ok ravi une prochaine fois !!
<lerimk> c'est arnaud qui nous a dit de se connecter pour discuter autour de l'offre de formation sous ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> ok; j'ai mis à jour la page où on discute de cette activité
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/FormationUbuntu
<indy21> ca a déja commencé?
 * indy21 avait une réunion de bureau
<indy21> ping ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> rien n'a commencé
<ongolaBoy> septox t'a demandé par mail à quelle heure ça devait avoir lieu
<ongolaBoy> moi je ne suis pas trop dispo
<ongolaBoy> mais j'ai laissé des notes sur le wiki
<indy21> ongolaBoy: j'ai répondu 10 min plus tard
<ongolaBoy> bref, j'ai dis ce que je pensais à ce stade
<ongolaBoy> si vous avez besoin d'établir un programme, je peux le faire
<ongolaBoy> *mais* j'ai besoin de connaitre le profil exact des apprenants
<ongolaBoy> et comme mentionné sur le wiki; 'basique' est un terme très relatif; faut faire attention
<indy21> c'est  une SSII
<indy21> elle fournit ds solutions informatiques au entreprise
<indy21> mais ils veulent migrer vers linux
<indy21> ils déploient déja zimbra et ezpublish
<indy21> voila leur site : mcaconseils.biz
<indy21> la formation consiste à leur donner une base pour qu'ils puissent déployer des solutions libres et opensource
<Sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> bref, ils veulent apprendre à déployer des serveurs web, de bases de données ?
<indy21> voila
<ongolaBoy> et de messagerie ?
<ongolaBoy> hum.. ok
<indy21> nfs, outils de collaboration, etc...
<ongolaBoy> hum.. stop..!
<ongolaBoy> en 5 jours et pour 2h maxi par séance c'est impossible
<ongolaBoy> sauf si ce sont des gens qui vont apprendre rapidement et tout seul
<ongolaBoy> faut qu'on se comprenne là - dessus
<lerimk> icè vraie en 3 séances c'est impossible
<ongolaBoy> et c'est pour ça que lorsqu'on parle de *basique* faut faire attention à ce qu'on y met
<indy21> je pense que l'idée de base c'est de parler des différents outils qu'ils pourront exploiter
<indy21> sans pr autant entrer des les détails
<indy21> par exemple par de bind et ses fonctionnalités
 * Warrens vous suivra seulemnt (un peu busy) ;)
<indy21> sans faire une démo
<ongolaBoy> bon.. la formation doit plutôt consister à présenter l'éventail d'outils disponibles alors ?
<ongolaBoy> et ça sera à eux d'entrer dans les détails ?
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est donc pas une formation qu'ils veulent
<ongolaBoy> mais plutôt une sorte de présentation de portfolio d'application sous GNU/Linux
<lerimk> d'après leur site, ils veulent carément se transformer en une SSLL
 * ongolaBoy ne fait que donner son opinion
<indy21> si on doit les former c'est sur linux en général
<lerimk> je pense quelle se fera en plusiuers étapes
 * ongolaBoy rappelle la page du projet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/FormationUbuntu
 * indy21 a invité lerimk pour la formation
<tnjulius> bonsoir!
 * tnjulius est entrain de donner cours mes vous suit
<lerimk> coe tu le dis d'abord une formation général sous linux et puis des alternatives open sources à leurs solutions proprio
<indy21> tnjulius: bsr
<ongolaBoy> indy21: tu veux dire que lerimk pourra faire des ateliers ou bien ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: il m'a di k'il ne sait pas encore
<ongolaBoy> ??
<ongolaBoy> il faut avoir un programme clair. Et si vous voulez, je peux l'établir d'ici la fin de la semaine
<ongolaBoy> après , en fonction des compétences et disponibilités vous pourrez voir qui peut s'en occuper
<indy21> ongolaBoy: le vrai pb c'est la disponibilités des personnes
<ongolaBoy> bah.. si vous assurez le transport de certains gars de douala (comme tnjulius  ou brice) ça ira je crois
<ongolaBoy> en fait, ça peut être inclu dans le coût de la formation
<ongolaBoy> section : transport du formateur
<lerimk> mais tot ou tard il faut un programme qui servira de cours
<ongolaBoy> c'est ce que je me suis proposé de faire plus haut
<lerimk> et puis on vera les personnes compétantes et disponibles
<ongolaBoy> et j'ai bien dis que c'est même plutôt après ça qu'il faudra voir en fonction des personnes disponibles
<lerimk> ok
<cyrille2> bonsoir ongolaBoy
<cyrille2> je suis Cyrille
<cyrille2> un nouvo membre d'ubuntu-cm
<cyrille2> utilisateur d'ubuntu
<cyrille2> Sovo m'a un peu parlé de toi
<qwebirc70311> septox says hi
<qwebirc70311> septox vient de nya
<qwebirc70311> cyrille2: encore la ?
<qwebirc70311> j'etais entrain de lire les logs
<cyrille2> yeah i'm
<cyrille2> je suis là
<cyrille2> bonsoir Septox
<qwebirc70311> ah ok
<cyrille2> je suis Cyrille (Cyrilleblunt)
<qwebirc70311> tu es nouveau membre de  la communaute tu dis ?
<qwebirc70311> ah ok
<cyrille2> oui
<cyrille2> en fait je me suis inscrit à la mailing list
<qwebirc70311> apparement les gars n'ont pas trop speak today hein
<cyrille2> il ya un peu plus d'un an
<qwebirc70311> ah ok
<qwebirc70311> great  !
<qwebirc70311> je crois qu'on s'est deja croise une fois a istdi ou bien ?
<cyrille2> exact
<cyrille2> je suis surpris ke tu puisse te rappeler
<cyrille2> j'étais il ya environ 2h chez Julius
<cyrille2> c lui ki m'a informé du meeting
 * indy21 est ds les logs
<qwebirc70311> ah ok
<qwebirc70311> indy21: je crois que c'etait un peu trop juste (le rendez-vous /meeting de today) ou bien les gars etait oqp
<qwebirc70311> cyrille2: j'ai une memoire qui enregistre bco de choses lol
<indy21> qwebirc70311: a ki ai je l'honneur?
<cyrille2> lol
<cyrille2> je suis un nouvo
<cyrille2> en fait j'étais au départ pas actif
<cyrille2> je suis constamment avec Sovo
<qwebirc70311> indy21: qwebirc70311 = septox
<qwebirc70311> je suis entrain de sortir la, je vais lire les logs
<cyrille2> ok
<cyrille2> septox ok
<indy21_> bon c'est fini?
<cyrille2> comme j'ai dit plus haut, J'étais physiquement il y'a environ 3h avec Julius
<cyrille2> qui m'a parlé du leeting
<cyrille2> meeting
<indy21_> cyrille2: c'est moi
<cyrille2> indy21: Resalut Julius
<indy21_> ping Warrens
<Warrens> .
<indy21_> ongolaBoy: on continue?
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-10
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bjr
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<indy21> ongolaBoy: tu peu me faire un mail avec les numéros de julius et brice. je serai pa connecté trop longtemps ojourdhui
<ongolaBoy> done
<indy21> thanks
<ariabbas> ...$
<ariabbas> ...
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> tnjulius: hi julius
<ongolaBoy> indy21: essaye un peu un traceroute vers 41.67.236.9
<ongolaBoy> et tu me dis à peu près combien de routeurs tu traverses
<indy21> J'ai 8 routeurs
<ongolaBoy> ok. et avec 41.202.211.19
<ongolaBoy> ?
<indy21> 9
<ongolaBoy> ok, merci
<ongolaBoy> en fait il s'agit de deux interfaces de mon parefeu
<ongolaBoy> une via orange, l'autre via camtel . Avec orange, juste 1 routeur de plus
<ongolaBoy> bon, il y a encore des choses à faire du côté de l'interface via camtel
<ongolaBoy> allez, je bouge
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-11
<ongolaBoy> pour infos, les gars de dakarlug, animent un débat en ce moment sur #dakarlug sur les voies et moyens de faire adopter les TIC par leur gouvernement
<Sovo> hi all
<septox> Sovo: hi
<Sovo> hi septox
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-05
<warrens1> .
<warrens> b
<warrens> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> hi
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-06
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-07
<ongolaBoy> cyrilledibamou: hello
<cyrilledibamou> ongolaboy : hello
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<IzaneFG> . x2 :D
<pseudo> Bjr
<pseudo> Jsuis nouvo, cmt ca se passe?
<IzaneFG> pseudo: d'abord faut avoir un pseudo différent de pseudo
<pseudo> ui mais c mon pseudo ca
<pseudo> on prend pas ckon veut?
<IzaneFG> oui mais faut pas avoir un pseudo qui prête à confusion :)
<IzaneFG> parce que dés qu'on dira à quelqu'un "il faut changer ton pseudo " ça te buzerra comme maintenant
<pseudo> tes drole en fait lol
<pseudo> jvois pas en quoi ca change kkchose, en plus c un pseudo qui sra jamais pris
<IzaneFG> ok, comme tu veux
<pseudo> mais comment ca se passe sinon dans ce groupe?
<pseudo> c'est un groupe ou koi?
<IzaneFG> mais je te donnais juste une règle du groupe, même si elle est implicite
<IzaneFG> hum... commençons d'abord... comment est tu arrivés ici? :-)
<pseudo> mon grd frere
<pseudo> il ma dit de venir là et de poser all les questions
<pseudo> dc basiquemt jconnais un peu developer, il ma apris
<pseudo> et donc jveux savoir cke vous faite ici (com vous etes o kmer)
<IzaneFG> ok, ici c'est le canal IRC de la communauté Ubuntu Cameroun
<pseudo> et?
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> pseudo: c'est un carrefour entre tout ceux qui veulent échanger sur ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> et plus généralement sur les logiciels libres
<ongolaBoy> ça sert à des réunions parfois
<ongolaBoy> à dépanner rapidement quelqu'un qui a un soucis
 * IzaneFG à l'oeil sur un autre écran
<ongolaBoy> et pour d'autres divers ... parfois :)
 * ongolaBoy fait une pause
<pseudo> okay
<pseudo> dc c pas aussi pr le dev (web en particulier) com jle pensais alors
<pseudo> en parlan dubuntu g pu linstaller tt seul ia kk mois et depui jtravail dessus
<pseudo> vous faites d reunions entre vous ou des formations ou d choz com ca???
<pseudo> ia persone ici alors
<indy21> si si
<indy21> on est juste busy par le boulot
<pseudo> repond a ma kestion de taleur donc stp
<IzaneFG> ODDL
<indy21> pseudo: on se bat a faire des rencontres physiques mais la plupart du temps c'est par le canal IRC
<pseudo> cad ou?
<pseudo> cet ici le canal irc c ca non?
<indy21> pseudo: oui oui
<pseudo> oui et sa veut dire koi 'ODDL'???
<pseudo> et stp tu conait pas un groupe pour les codeurs?
<pseudo> au kmer biensur
 * indy21 doit sortir.
<indy21> pseudo: kel langage
<pseudo> tous
<pseudo> mm php
<indy21> pseudo: la je sai trop fo ke je regarde. bon bye bye
<pseudo> ki a une idee pour cke jai demander svp
<pseudo> ???????
<IzaneFG> heu... tu as demandé quoi?
<pseudo> g ecrit taleur
<pseudo> ca "et stp tu conait pas un groupe pour les codeurs?au kmer biensu"
<pseudo> et sa "oui et sa veut dire koi 'ODDL'???"
<IzaneFG> ODDL -> Over Die De Lap
<IzaneFG> un groupe pour les codeurs au kmer... hum...
<IzaneFG> tous ceux qui sont ici sont des codeurs
<IzaneFG> mais bon, si tu cherches les groupes plus visibles c'est sur facebook
<IzaneFG> un instant je cherche
<pseudo> okayy mci
<pseudo> si t un codeur c super ossi :)
<ongolaBoy> A.
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-08
<ongolaBoy> septox: 'lut :)
<indy21> hi ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
<indy21> j'ai reçu un appel de limbé
<ongolaBoy> indy21: noté pour l'appel. c mon homonyme qui voulait un conseil pour son disque je crois
<indy21> ah ok
<indy21> bon je vai le rediger vers la boutique de limbé
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-09
<ongolaBoy> .
<IzaneFG> . x2 :)
<indy21> hi
<IzaneFG> hi
<septox> hi
<IzaneFG> hi
<indy21> IzaneFG:finalement le 50-50 la di koi?
<IzaneFG> heu... 50-50 de quoi?
<IzaneFG> ha ok, j'avais mal compris, tu nous des 50-50 et tu veux reglé tes dettes, c'est ça?
<indy21> Lool. je parlai de celui de ongolaBoy
<indy21> mes dettes vont etre reglées. promis
<IzaneFG> heu... celui d'ongolaBoy? attends il se libère d'abord un peu de sa surcharge de nouvelles taches :)
<IzaneFG> faut pas vite l'arracher à sa nouvelle (ancienne) famille :D
<septox> uhmm tout ceci m'a l'air tres reflexive car si l'ancien devient nouveau => il y a pas d'ancien et nouveaux => c'est d pareil au meme
<IzaneFG> c'est le recyclage non :D
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas laisser l'ancien nouveau redevenir ancien :D
<IzaneFG> voilà! :D
<ongolaBoy> c'est chaud sur moi avec la première semaine mais bon... ça ira :)
<IzaneFG> c'était prévisible :)
 * indy21 fait une descente sur le terrain
<IzaneFG> indy21: AWARA? :o
<indy21> IzaneFG : hein?
<IzaneFG> tu go faire les raffles? :)
<indy21> non non le sav. :)
<IzaneFG> ok, tu livres déjà le savon aux gens hein :)
 * indy21 croit IzaneFG à passer trop de temps dans le code. :D
 * indy21 a une question pour septox et ongolaBoy
<indy21> est-il possible de faire un load balancing dans un environnement virtuel?
<septox> .
<septox> euh par definition oui
<septox> load balancing => repartition des charges
 * ongolaBoy signale qu'indy s'est déconnecté ;)
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, la répartition de charges se fait bien même en virtuel. C'est d'ailleurs ce que font tous les fournisseurs de services
 * septox suppose qu' indy21 va lire le log 
<ongolaBoy> right
<indy21> ongolaBoy: est ce que c'est l'hyperviseur qui gère automatiquement la repartition des charges ?
<ongolaBoy> de quelle répartition de charges parles-tu ?
<ongolaBoy> si ce sont celles liées au système.. OUi par défaut
<ongolaBoy> c'est le rôle d'ailleurs de tous les systèmes de virtualisation/paravirtualisation..
<ongolaBoy> si c'est par rapport aux accès réseau. en partie ça dépend de ton outil et aussi d'autres techniques que tu peux y associer à divers niveaux
 * IzaneFG encore les choses compliquées ici :-(
<indy21> c'est par rapport aux accès réseau
<indy21> l'idée c'est d'avoir 2 serveurs d'application et 2 bases de données interconnectés
<indy21> comme IzaneFG dit c'est compliké
<ongolaBoy> ok.. et où sont les contraintes ?
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: peut être que juste chercher les contraintes constitue une contrainte hein :D
<ongolaBoy> faudrait connaitre tout l'existant : l'architecture réseau dans lequel se trouvent ces ressources, le nbre d'utilisateur, la bande passante,etc...
 * indy21 est en train de signaler ca
<indy21> pardon je sui entrain de finaliser ca
<indy21> mais grosso modo c'est 2 serveurs physiques, 11 sites distantes, connexion dédié 256 ko/s(en cours de déploiement), what's else?
 * indy21 fait un autre bond
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-11
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-04
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-05
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bjr.
 * indy21 repart resoudre les mystères de debian. :D
<ongolaBoy> indy21: salut ;)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: quel mystère par exemple ??
<indy21> ongolaBoy: apache2 pour l'instant. :-)
<indy21> je suis encore débutant. donc c'est pas facile. j'assimile encore les concepts avancées de virtual host
<ongolaBoy> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-06
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> bonjour par ici
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: hi. (il n'est jamais trop tard).
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi indy21
<indy21> hi ariabbas
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-07
<ongolaBoy> demsking: hi. It's been a while :)
<demsking> salut ongolaBoy... ça fait longtemps oui... je serais maintenant constament connecté sur IRC
<demsking> comment se porte le chan ? y a beaucoup de fréquentations par ici ?
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> ariabbas: hi
<ariabbas> indy21: :) ;)
<indy21> ariabbas: hier, dovecot m'a tellement tapé que j'ai oublié de répondre à ton bjr. :P
<ongolaBoy> indy21: et today tu l'as rossé ? ;)
<indy21> ongolaBoy : presque. j'ai juste un pb de DNS. c'est pas facile. :D
<ongolaBoy> sans entrer dans les détails confidentiels tu sais que tu peux poser tes questions quand tu veux ;)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ok. je veux pas juste vous importuner avec des questions idiotes.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ne te mets pas de préjugés dans ta tête. C'est un conseil d'ami
<ongolaBoy> tu serais surpris du nombre de choses que tout le monde ne connait pas
<ongolaBoy> on apprend en posant des questions, n'oublie jamais
<indy21> ongolaBoy: compris.
<ariabbas> ** Une question reste une question aucune question n'est idiote c'est juste une question  **
<ariabbas> peace ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-08
<demsking> salut ongolaBoy
<ado> .
<ongolaBoy> demsking: enfin je te trouve pour répondre à ta question d'hier . à chaque fois tu te déconnectais :)
<ongolaBoy> en ce qui concerne la fréquentation.. elle n'est pas très importante mais il y a des «habitués»
<ongolaBoy> que tu vois en ce moment ici : ariabbas et indy21 ;)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> demsking: ;)
<demsking> ongolaBoy: salut. Je connais ariabbas
<demsking> mais pas indy21
<demsking> Bonjour indy21
<ariabbas> indy21: "un guy veux te connaitre ;) "
<indy21> ariabbas: hi
<indy21> bonjour à demsking.
<demsking> indy21: t'es dans quelle ville ?
<indy21> demsking:Yaoundé.
<demsking> indy21: enchanté de te connaitre
<indy21> demsking:moi aussi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<septox> demsking: hi
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-10
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-03
<saoungoumi> slt
<ongolaBoy> 'jour ^_^
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-04
<Ronald_> Bonjour à tous. Vous allez bien?
<ongolaBoy> Ronald_: hi..
<Ronald_> hi
<ongolaBoy> Ronald_: si je ne me suis pas trompé je t'ai envoyé 1 sms
<Ronald_> oui oui c reçu!
<Ronald_> merci
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Bonjour à tous!
<Ronald_> hey james
<Ronald_> comment vas?
<jay-m> ça va bien ronald
<jay-m> et toi ça va bien ?
<Ronald_> quit
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: de quel miroir de l'AUF ? miroir.cm.auf.org ?
<abakamousa> non c'est plutot http://www.ndere.cm.refer.org/
<ongolaBoy> je n'ai pas le temps de vérifier mais il faut utiliser pour le moment http://miroir.cm.auf.org
<ongolaBoy> et http://miroir.cm.auf.org/sources.list indique le contenu que doit avoir le fichier /etc/apt/sources.list
<abakamousa> deb http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse et deb http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted universe multiverse
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-05
<ongolaBoy> thomaspokam: pour le cs d'ubuntu-cm .. on l'utilise pour aider ceux qui sont au cameroun et voudraient des éclaircissements rapides
<ongolaBoy> on s'en sert aussi pour des petites réunions entre nous
<thomaspokam> genial
<coco> Salut ongolaBoy, cool thomaspokam est là! :-) welcome man!!!
<thomaspokam> thanks
<ronald> Bonsoir à tous!!
<indy21> ronald : bonsoir
<indy21> ongolaBoy : pour l'affiche http://spreadubuntu.org/files/Selection_002.png
<ongolaBoy> ah oui . je me souviens de ce site :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy : http://spreadubuntu.org/fr/material/poster/new-feature-trusty-tahr
<indy21> ongolaBoy : http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/1204-sydney-release-party
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ok pour sydney release party
<ongolaBoy> indy21:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Artwork/Utopic?highlight=%28utopic%29|%28logo%29
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-06
<ronald_> Bonjour à tous
<ongolaBoy> bonjour ronald :)
<ronald_> j'aimerai savoir willy, quels sont les sujets dont tu aimerais ajouter pour la l'activité qui aura lieu à Polytechnique.
<ongolaBoy> rien de précis si ce n'est qu'il s'agit de montrer aux élèves ingénieurs en quoi ubuntu peut leur être utile dans leur parcours
<ronald_> ok
<ongolaBoy> tiens.. la rédaction de documents avec LaTeX par exemple
<limbe> bonjour
<ariabbas> ;) hi all :)
<ronald_> yes ariabbas
<ronald_> quit
<ronald_> exit
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: je te cherche sur l'autre canal :D (Barcamp)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: ok
<jay-m> bonsoir à tous
<jay-m> vous allez bien j'espère ?
<ongolaBoy> ça va par ici :)
<jay-m> good!
<jay-m> quelqu'un a t-il déjà utiliser l'hébergement web de Y'ello ? :)
<jay-m> je m'interesse particulièrement à celui de 19 mille Fr
<jay-m> le Web perso linux
<IzaneFG> Mouep
<jay-m> comment tu l'as trouvé ?
<jay-m> c'est interessant ?
<IzaneFG> à mon humble avis... quelques problèmes techniques
<IzaneFG> surtout pendant qu'il faut faire les transferts de données vers le serveur
<IzaneFG> mais après avoir tout gérer ftp, mail, base de données, ça reste stable
<jay-m> les trasferts par le panel d'admin
<jay-m> c'est ça qui pose problème ?
<IzaneFG> moi j'ai beaucoup de problème au niveau des transferts via ftp
<jay-m> ok merci
<jay-m> j'avais besoin de ça avant de m'engager
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: c'est toujours du Centos ?? On peut au moins le mettre à jour ?
<IzaneFG> toujours je crois
<IzaneFG> mettre à jour là je ne sais pas
<IzaneFG> bref, ils ont promis qu'il y aura plus de choix entre les distributions linux en décembre...
<ongolaBoy> et un accès root j'espère .. je préfère gérer moi même mon instance
<qwebirc31628> bonsoir
<qwebirc31628> les gars
<qwebirc31628> concernant l'event ubuntupipo
<qwebirc31628> je me porte garant pour la présentation de la Loco Team Ubuntu-cm
<IzaneFG> qwebirc31628: sinon... c'est qui? :)
<ongolaBoy> j'ai rajouté l'édition de documents sci. avec LaTeX en passant
<jay-m> s'il te plait t'as rajouté où ?
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/UbuntuPipo
<jay-m> thanks!
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-07
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-02
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-03
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-05
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: je vois que tu es déjà à ndéré :)
<abakamousa> depuis hier
#ubuntu-cm 2016-11-07
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-11-08
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-11-10
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-11-13
<abakamousa> Bonjour
